# Netscape Multiple Vulnerabilities (Highly critical)



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Netscape Multiple Vulnerabilities

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12535

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12535/

CRITICAL:
Highly critical

IMPACT:
Cross Site Scripting, Manipulation of data, Exposure of sensitive
information, System access

WHERE:
From remote

SOFTWARE:
Netscape 7.x
http://secunia.com/product/85/

DESCRIPTION:
Multiple vulnerabilities have been reported in Netscape, which can be
exploited by malicious people to conduct cross-site scripting attacks,
access and modify sensitive information, and compromise a user's
system.

The vulnerabilities are related to some recently disclosed issues in
Mozilla:
SA12526

The following vulnerabilities in SA12526 have been confirmed in
Netscape 7.2 for Windows:
1, 2, 3, 5, 6, and 7.

SOLUTION:
Use another product.

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
Two of the vulnerabilities were reported in Netscape by:
Juha-Matti Laurio

OTHER REFERENCES:
SA12526:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12526/


----------

